#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Liberar porta no Mikrotik router

## brjorgedavid

Pessoal, boa noite!

Sou novo em Mikrotik e estou com dificuldades com respeito a liberação de portas.

Preciso liberar urgente uma porta (tcp) utilizada pelo software de cameras.

Já li varios posts referente a liberação pelo NAT e nenhum deu certo até agora.

Quando tento acessar a porta via telnet nao tenho exito.

Por favor se alguem puder me ajudar ficarei agradecido.

----------


## brjorgedavid

Ola Arthur,

Vamos lá!

Rede interna: 192.168.1.0/24
IP do equipamento: 192.168.1.22


- Todos os hosts acessam a Internet passando pelo MK;
- Não tenho nenhuma regra de bloqueio ainda no MK;

Por exemplo Arthur:

Como sou novo no MK preciso entender o conceito.

A porta xxx esta bloqueada, qual seria o metodo/procedimento de libera-la no MK?

Agradecido pela atenção

----------


## JhoniVaz

vc recebe o link direto no mikrotik ou tem algo antes

----------


## brjorgedavid

Recebo link direto.

----------


## wld.net1

Boa noite, sim amigo caso vc queira redirecionar uma porta vc precisar utilizar o nat abrir é como tchuca disse precisar utilizar o filter.

----------


## brjorgedavid

wld.net1,

Já fiz a liberiação no filter mas nao funciona por nada.

Vc tem alguem exemplo?

----------


## striteiro

Amigo, qual a porta da aplicacao voce precisa liberar?
Voce precisa liberar ela no Filter e fazer um DNAT no NAT.

----------


## brjorgedavid

Preciso liberar a porta 37777 da aplicação do software de cameras.

O que seria um DNAT?

----------


## striteiro

> Preciso liberar a porta 37777 da aplicação do software de câmeras.
> 
> O que seria um DNAT?


DNAT é na simples explicação redirecionar um trafego com direção ao router para o equipamento especificado na regra.
Ex:

Um trafego que esta vindo com direção ao seu roteador você vai em NAT clica no + escolhe o dstnat, marca o protocolo para TCP, em dst port você coloca 37777 vai em action e seleciona dst-nat coloca o IP do equipamento interno no seu caso o de final 22 e a porta em baixo no seu caso a 37777.

Voce pode aplicar tambem uma porta diferente entrando e direcionando pra essa sua interna a 37777.

----------


## brjorgedavid

Entao para funcionar eu tenho que criar um filtro e na sequencia fazer um nat?

----------


## striteiro

Isso mesmo, qualquer duvida me adiciona no Skype que agente resolve e posta o resultado aqui.
Skype: [email protected]

----------


## brjorgedavid

striteiro,

Regra do filter
chain=input action=accept protocol=tcp dst-port=37777 
Regra do NAT
chain=dstnat action=dst-nat to-addresses=192.168.1.22 to-ports=37777 protocol=tcp in-interface=P2 - LINK dst-port=37777

Porém, sem sucesso até agora.

----------


## striteiro

> striteiro,
> 
> Regra do filter
> chain=input action=accept protocol=tcp dst-port=37777 
> Regra do NAT
> chain=dstnat action=dst-nat to-addresses=192.168.1.22 to-ports=37777 protocol=tcp in-interface=P2 - LINK dst-port=37777
> 
> Porém, sem sucesso até agora.


Me adiciona lá no Skype pragente ver isso.

----------


## brjorgedavid

Ja add.

Me aceita lá.

----------


## faelldantas

Qual é a sua internet?? vc tem um ip publico, ip fixo vindo do seu provedor? Recebe internet por onde? Vc tem ip dedicado?

Na pior das hipóteses, pelo nat era pra ter resolvido. Mesmo que fosse da forma menos segura!

----------


## brjorgedavid

Tenho um IP fixo e a internet entra diretamente no MK.

----------


## striteiro

> Ja add.
> 
> Me aceita lá.


Nao veio nada.

----------


## faelldantas

seu ip é publico??

----------


## brjorgedavid

Sim.

----------


## brjorgedavid

Me add ai br.jorge.david

----------


## brjorgedavid

Pessoal, boa noite!

Sou novo em Mikrotik e estou com dificuldades com respeito a liberação de portas.

Preciso liberar urgente uma porta (tcp) utilizada pelo software de cameras.

Já li varios posts referente a liberação pelo NAT e nenhum deu certo até agora.

Quando tento acessar a porta via telnet nao tenho exito.

Por favor se alguem puder me ajudar ficarei agradecido.

----------


## brjorgedavid

Ola Arthur,

Vamos lá!

Rede interna: 192.168.1.0/24
IP do equipamento: 192.168.1.22


- Todos os hosts acessam a Internet passando pelo MK;
- Não tenho nenhuma regra de bloqueio ainda no MK;

Por exemplo Arthur:

Como sou novo no MK preciso entender o conceito.

A porta xxx esta bloqueada, qual seria o metodo/procedimento de libera-la no MK?

Agradecido pela atenção

----------


## JhoniVaz

vc recebe o link direto no mikrotik ou tem algo antes

----------


## brjorgedavid

Recebo link direto.

----------


## wld.net1

Boa noite, sim amigo caso vc queira redirecionar uma porta vc precisar utilizar o nat abrir é como tchuca disse precisar utilizar o filter.

----------


## brjorgedavid

wld.net1,

Já fiz a liberiação no filter mas nao funciona por nada.

Vc tem alguem exemplo?

----------


## striteiro

Amigo, qual a porta da aplicacao voce precisa liberar?
Voce precisa liberar ela no Filter e fazer um DNAT no NAT.

----------


## brjorgedavid

Preciso liberar a porta 37777 da aplicação do software de cameras.

O que seria um DNAT?

----------


## striteiro

> Preciso liberar a porta 37777 da aplicação do software de câmeras.
> 
> O que seria um DNAT?


DNAT é na simples explicação redirecionar um trafego com direção ao router para o equipamento especificado na regra.
Ex:

Um trafego que esta vindo com direção ao seu roteador você vai em NAT clica no + escolhe o dstnat, marca o protocolo para TCP, em dst port você coloca 37777 vai em action e seleciona dst-nat coloca o IP do equipamento interno no seu caso o de final 22 e a porta em baixo no seu caso a 37777.

Voce pode aplicar tambem uma porta diferente entrando e direcionando pra essa sua interna a 37777.

----------


## brjorgedavid

Entao para funcionar eu tenho que criar um filtro e na sequencia fazer um nat?

----------


## striteiro

Isso mesmo, qualquer duvida me adiciona no Skype que agente resolve e posta o resultado aqui.
Skype: [email protected]

----------


## brjorgedavid

striteiro,

Regra do filter
chain=input action=accept protocol=tcp dst-port=37777 
Regra do NAT
chain=dstnat action=dst-nat to-addresses=192.168.1.22 to-ports=37777 protocol=tcp in-interface=P2 - LINK dst-port=37777

Porém, sem sucesso até agora.

----------


## striteiro

> striteiro,
> 
> Regra do filter
> chain=input action=accept protocol=tcp dst-port=37777 
> Regra do NAT
> chain=dstnat action=dst-nat to-addresses=192.168.1.22 to-ports=37777 protocol=tcp in-interface=P2 - LINK dst-port=37777
> 
> Porém, sem sucesso até agora.


Me adiciona lá no Skype pragente ver isso.

----------


## brjorgedavid

Ja add.

Me aceita lá.

----------


## faelldantas

Qual é a sua internet?? vc tem um ip publico, ip fixo vindo do seu provedor? Recebe internet por onde? Vc tem ip dedicado?

Na pior das hipóteses, pelo nat era pra ter resolvido. Mesmo que fosse da forma menos segura!

----------


## brjorgedavid

Tenho um IP fixo e a internet entra diretamente no MK.

----------


## striteiro

> Ja add.
> 
> Me aceita lá.


Nao veio nada.

----------


## faelldantas

seu ip é publico??

----------


## brjorgedavid

Sim.

----------


## brjorgedavid

Me add ai br.jorge.david

----------

